# '76 Dasher in the junkyard



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

Hi fellow Vortexers and Dasher lovers, 
There is a '76 4 door Dasher in the junkyard by me and I know these are rare cars. I wanted to see if anyone needs any parts off of it before it gets crushed. I will be going back to the junkyard this week to get some more things I need and can grab the parts for you. 
I don't do this to make money but to save hard to find VW parts from being crushed and to help out my fellow VW drivers. You pay what I pay + shipping. 
I noticed the guage cluster and dash switches were there. Tail lights and front grill was there and didn't look damaged. 
Let me know if you need something off this car and I will try to get it. :beer:


----------



## dasherinoz (May 19, 2011)

Cool! Is it a wagon, a sedan or a hatch back?


----------



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

Its a 4 door sedan. I'll try to remember to take my camera w/ me and take some pics. Its a pretty clean California car.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

vwtdiwagon said:


> Its a 4 door sedan. I'll try to remember to take my camera w/ me and take some pics. Its a pretty clean California car.


 Definitely interested, and in for pics. The community needs more gentlemen like yourself! :thumbup:


----------



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

GRIMwagon said:


> Definitely interested, and in for pics. The community needs more gentlemen like yourself! :thumbup:


Thanks The world is a better place if we help each other out.:thumbup:
On to the ic:s


----------



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

Ok, what we have is a pretty clean California car. There are still a lot of good pieces on this car. 
This is what I noticed:
Outside door handles gone
radio gone
inside 3 gauges by the radio gone
inside knobs that turn the cool vent wing windows are broken
horn pad for steering wheel is in the car
some of the trim by back drivers side window is bent
outside chrome trunk knob functional
passenger side taillight has a hole and is taped over

I have almost the whole front suspension ready to drop out of this car. I couldn't get one of the tie rod ends. The suspension is in good shape. Just light surface rust or California rust. The other tie rod end bolt was easy to break w/ just a ratchet. I will be keeping the strut tops for my Scirocco but if anyone wants the front strut housings let me know.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice! I've been looking for a few things if you have any interest in pulling some parts and shipping them for the right price. 

-LF metal door sill trim
-Crome/plastic body belt-line trim (all 8 pieces)
-Plastic bumper caps (maybe/pending from another part-out)
-Chrome hood trim (maybe/pending from another part-out)
-Heater control assembly (complete with knob, cable & coolant flow valve if available)

...I'll think on it and add things if i can think of something I've missed.


----------



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

Sent you a PM.

Looks like Grim needs the trim...
anyone else need something?


----------



## throttle grotto (Oct 30, 2000)

I'm interested in the dash, gauges, switches, and plugs- whatever else you can procure from the dash assembly. I'll send a PM with my email info


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

vwtdiwagon said:


> Sent you a PM.
> 
> Looks like Grim needs the trim...



:wave:


----------



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

I got the front strut housings and a few other parts from the '76 today.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5955554-FS-76-Dasher-Front-Strut-Assemblies-w-Hub
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5955567-FS-76-Dasher-Chrome-Trunk-Lock

PMs sent. eace:

Talking w/ the guy at the junkyard I'd say this car has mabye 2 more weeks untill its crushed. If you want something I will be going back next week. PM me. Thanks.


----------



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

I need some advice on dash removal. I have all the bottom panels off and the screws on the side out. All the trim out. Steering wheel , turn signal levers are off. Speedo cable is diconnected too. What do I need to remove the dash and guage cluster?
Thanks in advance.:thumbup:


----------



## throttle grotto (Oct 30, 2000)

might only be clips holding it on at the front edge of the dashboard holding it to the body..?


----------



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

One thing I have realized is it isn't like any Rabbit/Cabby or Scirrocco dash. I might just be I'm missing something but I don't want to break anything or make it more work to use the dash. I'll look in my old ETKA program and see if I can firgure out where it attaches.
I'm hoping one of the forum guys will pop in here and help us out.
:beer:


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

The cluster should just pop out of the dash, that's how mine came out anyway. You kind of have to pry it out slowly, working each corner a little at a time. There may be some dash hardware when you pop the cluster out if i remember correctly.


----------



## vedipus (Sep 16, 2004)

On the dash it is possible that there are a couple of nuts on the firewall in the engine compartment or in the rain tray area. Look carefully.


----------



## yelloa3gti (Nov 2, 2000)

First pull the steering wheel. Then the cluster is actually held in my small springs w hooks. One on each side. If the dash is trashed it may be easiest to just rip the dash apart to make access easy!


----------



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

Thanks for the tips guys. Unfortunitly before I could get the dash out someone else got the guage cluster and some trim. Bummer :what:
I guess I'll try and be positve and think all the stuff I took off helped them get it out.


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

Inbox is full Andrew!


----------



## vwtdiwagon (Oct 28, 2002)

Sorry about that. Its fixed now. PM me.

I went to the yard today and sadly the Dasher has been crushed. A moment of silence...


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

vwtdiwagon said:


> Sorry about that. Its fixed now. PM me.
> 
> I went to the yard today and sadly the Dasher has been crushed. A moment of silence...


----------

